# Couple long distance shots



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn from outside the zone buddy! Shootn this style I think the sky is the limit. You've got me shootn better than ever.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn from outside the zone buddy! Shootn this style I think the sky is the limit. You've got me shootn better than ever.


Thanks Ibojoe, the sky really is the limit, still waiting to see some more badge videos from u ????????


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That was freaking awesome! You have a wonderful place to shoot and the weather seems like it is perfect too.

Next year I'll have to try a few can shots from farther distances but I'll be drinking the soda first! If I find an old diet can in the fridge, I'll use it, bit none of my good stuff.

Great video, shooting and form as always. You're a fantastic shooter.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

brucered said:


> That was freaking awesome! You have a wonderful place to shoot and the weather seems like it is perfect too.
> 
> Next year I'll have to try a few can shots from farther distances but I'll be drinking the soda first! If I find an old diet can in the fridge, I'll use it, bit none of my good stuff.
> 
> Great video, shooting and form as always. You're a fantastic shooter.


Thanks Brucered, yea around this time of year the weather is perfect ???????? About 80 degrees right now. Heck yea man go for the long distance it's a ton fun put your whippet to good use lol. Thank u I've had a lot of practice to get where I am today


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shootn from outside the zone buddy! Shootn this style I think the sky is the limit. You've got me shootn better than ever.
> ...


 im lookin forward to it also. I had one yesterday but the phone only got bout half of it. Going to fix my gray star before moving on.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting mate


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting for sure ! Good filming , documentation and camera position behind the target . Legit !


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

That's great shooting!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good shootin'! I need to try this. I'm in town and while not so pastoral as your venue , I do have this insanely long alley behind my house.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks u guys, always good to read your guys positive feedback????????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, you are a shooter for sure Bud!!!!!!!!


----------

